# Vliesverbrauch aktuell



## maritim (25. Nov. 2009)

hallo ihr lieben vliesfilterfreunde,

hier könnt ihr euren aktuellen vliesverbrauch eintragen.

schreibt bitte kurz euren aktuellen verbrauch und von welchen hersteller der vliesfilter ist.

warum habe ich diesen beitrag eröffnet? 
es gibt so viele vorurteile über den vliesverbrauch  und dem möchte ich entgegen wirken.

natürlich könnt ihr hier auch schreiben, wenn ihr zb. durch wechseln der vliessorte mehr oder weniger verbrauch habt.

Ich denke folgende Daten sollten ausreichen:
- Datum
- Verbrauch
- Flow (Durchfluss)
- Futtermenge / Tag
- Vliesbreite
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
[Edit by Uwe]
So hier nun die Anfangs und Enddaten einer Vliesrolle. Wer mitmachen möchte postet die Daten hier in dem Thread, ich übertrage sie dann hierher.
[extab]/T/Vliesverbrauch_Aktuell_NPTkpnBU9HaM/[/extab]

*HIER* geht es auch direkt zur Tabelle.


----------



## maritim (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ uwe

danke das du die ergänzung nachgetragen hast

@ alle

ich mach mal den anfang.

hier sind die aktuellen werte von meinem kleinen smartpond eco

datum: 25.11.2009
verbrauch: 0,5 meter in 24 stunden
flow (durchfluss): ca. 5000l bis 5500l in der stunde
futtermenge / tag: 40 bis 50 gramm winterfutter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Datum : 25.11.09
Verbrauch : 1,2 Meter / Tag
Flow : ca. 15.000 l/h
Futter : ca. 100 g WheatGerm
Vliesbreite : 75 cm, Cross-Vlies


----------



## frank69 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
Datum: 25.11.09
Verbrauch: 1,35m/24h
Vlies: 500 mm/Paramoll echte 50gr/m²(Super Vlies)
Flow: 18500 l/Std
Futter: Koi-Power 50 gr/Tag

MfG aus Thüringen

Frank


----------



## Mercedesfreund (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

..jetzt kommt endlich mal raus wer alles einen Fliesfilter hat..also weiter machen, ich zähle mit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ich werde mal die Admins fragen ob wir das Thema nicht im Technikbereich oben antackern können


----------



## maritim (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ werner
ich denke, das es hier eine hohe dunkelziffer von vliesfilterbetreiber gibt.
freue mich schon total drauf zu sehen, wer alles einen vliesfilter betreibt und wie der verbrauch bei den anderen vliesfreunden liegt.

@ uwe
ich denke, wenn wir hier regelmäßig schreiben bleibt der beitrag auch oben und gerät nicht in die vergessenheit.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Datum : 27.11.09
Verbrauch : 1,7 Meter / Tag
Flow : ca. 15.000 l/h
Futter : ca. 100 g WheatGerm
Vliesbreite : 75 cm, Cross-Vlies


----------



## maritim (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo uwe,

ist ja witzig! 
gab es bei dir eine veränderung am teich oder warum ist der verbrauch gestiegen ? 
bei mir ist der vliesverbrauch auch etwas gestiegen (20cm mehr). es gab aber keine veränderung am teich!

meine aktuellen daten:

datum: 27.11.2009
verbrauch: 0,7 meter in 24 stunden
flow (durchfluss): ca. 5000l bis 5500l in der stunde
futtermenge / tag: 40 bis 50 gramm winterfutter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Vielleicht durch die Unruhe im Teich durch den Sturm . (Waren immerhin ca. 10 cm Wellen auf dem Teich, wollte schon das Surfbrett rausholen)

Oder die Koi haben mehr gewühlt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Also das Thema Vliesverbrauch ist sehr Interessant. Aber in dieser Form ist es nicht wirklich Hilfreich.
Ich lass mir mal was einfallen 

Besser wäre wann die Rolle eingelgt wird und wann sie zu Ende ist


----------



## Rich (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo an alle Vliesfilterbetreiber,

da ich darüber nach denke mir das nächste Jahr einen Vlieser zuzulegen,
möchte ich gerne wissen, ob die hier angegeben Werte, Jahresdurchschnitts-
werte sind oder der momentane Verbrauch.  

Herzlichen Dank

Rich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo und :willkommen

Das sind die aktuellen Tageswerte, die aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen nicht viel Aussagekraft haben.

Schreib mal was zu deinem Teich, vielleicht können wir dann ein wenig Hilfestellung leisten


----------



## maritim (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo rich,

herzlich willkommen im forum.
schön das du meinem rat gefolgt bist und den weg ins dieses forum gefunden hast.
den uwe kannst du schön wegen vliesfilter nerven...das kennt er noch von mir.


----------



## Annett (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo.

Rich's Teichvorstellung findet Ihr, damit sie nicht unter geht, ab sofort hier.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Mal wieder ein Update

Datum : 05.12.09
Verbrauch : 0,8 Meter / Tag
Flow : ca. 12.000 l/h
Futter : ca. 50 g WheatGerm
Vliesbreite : 75 cm, Cross-Vlies


Morgen kommt ne neue Rolle drauf. Mal sehen wie lange die dann hält.


----------



## frank69 (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
Aktuell: 6.12.2009
Flow: 19000l/Std
Verbrauch: 1,40 m/24 Std
Vlies: Paramoll 50 gr/m² genadelt
Breite: 500 mm
Futter: 30 gr/Tag 

MfG
aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
ich habe mal den Eingangsthread erweitert, wer Lust hat schreibt die Daten hierher und ich übertrage sie dann in den Anfangsthread.


----------



## maritim (6. Dez. 2009)

*AW: vliesverbrauch aktuell*

5.12.2009

testrolle polyestervlies genadelt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Da ich bei den jetzigen Temperaturen den Flow noch weiter gedrosselt habe, kann man fast denken die Rolle wird wieder voller 

Also Verbrauch fast bei NULL (max. 30cm/Tag) Oder das Vlies ist sooooooooo gut


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Sind eigentlich 10cm / Tag OK ? 

Bei 6000 l/h, keine Sonne, kein Futter passiert im Filter nicht mehr viel


----------



## maritim (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ uwe

bei mir sind es noch keine 2 cm am tag. bei mir laufen nur noch 2 bis 3m³ die stunde durch.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Also ich gehe jetzt jeden Abend einmal in die Hütte und betätige den Fühler des VF, damit er überhaupt mal vorschiebt = 5 cm


----------



## maritim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

kreisch......und ich prüfe immer ob ein loch im vlies ist.
den fühler betätige ich auch, damit sich kein eis auf der unterseitet bildet.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Mein Filterhäuschen ist ja beheizt, da kann zum Glück nix einfrieren


----------



## karlheinzhecht (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
in meiner Ih laufen bei mir am Tag so 3-4 m locker durch ( bei 8000 l Durchfluss und so ca. 300 g Futter am Tag)


Gruß

Karlheinz


----------



## maritim (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

darf ich fragen mit welchem system du arbeitest?
und läuft der vliesfilter im sommer am teich? wie hoch ist der vliesverbrauch im sommer?


----------



## karlheinzhecht (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

es handelt such um einen Smartpond-Nachbau mit 500 mm Vlies. Der Vlieser läuft im Sommer auch am Teich. Da ist der Verbrauch zwischen 2,5 und 4 m am Tag. Vorgeschaltet ist aber ein US II.

Gruß

Karlheinz

PS: Kann man sich deiner Vliesbestellung noch anschliessen ??


----------



## maritim (18. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

der vliesverbrauch geht endlich wieder hoch.
20cm am tag. 
wassertemp. 6 grad und der teich ist eisfrei........


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
ich habe die Pumpenleistung etwas erhöht und schaffe wieder 10 cm / Tag


----------



## Digicat (19. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

He Ihr beiden ...

Ihr seid wohl masochistisch eingestellt 
Ihr freut Euch wenn Ihr wieder mehr Vließ verbraucht 

Muß ich das verstehen


----------



## maritim (20. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo helmut,

momentan freue ich mich über jeden zentimeter, der mehr an vlies verbraucht wird.
meinetwegen könnten am tag auch 2 meter vlies durchlaufen...... hauptsache der winter ist endlich vorbei.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Nabend 

Pumpenleistung auf ca. 12.000 erhöht, Vliesverbrauch ca. 50 cm/Tag

@Peter: Dein Vlies macht einen sehr guten Eindruck


----------



## maritim (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> @Peter: Dein Vlies macht einen sehr guten Eindruck



hast du was anderes erwartet? 

 freue mich schon drauf, wenn wir das neue vernadelte polyestervlies testen können.
habe schon eine musterrolle für dich und meine wenigkeit im keller liegen.


----------



## maritim (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

momentan schaufelt die pumpe ca. 6500l in den vliesfilter.
verbrauch liegt bei ca.1,10 meter am tag.
wassertemperatur bei 8,5 grad und habe unmengen an fadenalgen im teich.
habe allerdings über den winter auch gut gefüttert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



maritim schrieb:


> habe unmengen an fadenalgen im teich.


Willkommen im Club, aber ich bin fast durch mit der Reinigung. Darum geht auch mein Vliesverbrauch bei über 20.000 l/h in die Höhe. Mal messen morgen


----------



## maritim (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ uwe
hast du die fadenalgen raus gemacht?
ich lasse die fadenalgen wachsen wie sie möchten, denn ich liebe die fadenalgen im frühjahr, weil sie die tätigkeit vom filter übernehmen bis er voll eingefahren ist.

wenn der filter voll eingefahren ist, dann verschwinden die fadenalgen von alleine.
in spätestens 4 wochen, ist der spuk mit den fadenalgen vorbei.


----------



## Roeri (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Uwe

was für eine Vliesfilter hast Du denn wenn man fragen darf ???
Reicht denn ein Vliesfilter oder muss man noch einen anderen Filter haben??

mfg Roeri aus dem Unterharz


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
klar darfst du fragen.
Ich hab nen AquaFil SmartPond 800g Also Vliesbreite 75 cm, gepumpte Version.

Und der Filter reicht, kein Vorfilter (das ist ja das Vlies) oder ähnliches mehr nötig


----------



## maritim (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



Roeri schrieb:


> Reicht denn ein Vliesfilter oder muss man noch einen anderen Filter haben??



hallo,

bin zwar nicht uwe, aber ich kann dir deine frage auch beantworten.
vliesfilter sind mit die effektivsten  vorfilter, die allen dreck vor dem biologischen filter rauziehen.
dadurch arbeiten deine bakterien im filter wesentlich besser.
es gibt so gut wie keinen dreck im filter , der in lösung gehen kann.

hier mal ein link zur funktionsweise....... es gibt aber auch andere hersteller und systeme....

http://www.aquafil.org/joomla/index.php/funktionsweise

hier auch ein kleines video
http://www.aquafil.org/joomla/index.php/de/funktionsweise/2010-02-01-08-26-27/video


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



maritim schrieb:


> hast du die fadenalgen raus gemacht?



Ja Peter,
so ganz Grob hole ich sie raus, natürlich nicht Lupenrein. Die Wände können schon ein paar Fadenalgen vertragen, ich find das auch nicht hässlich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ich hab heute die Rolle gewechselt, sind zwar noch ein paar Meter drauf, aber ich gehe da nie ein Risiko ein. Die Restrollen füge ich dann immer zu einer "ganzen" zusammen.

Der Verbrauch war in den letzten Tagen enorm, da ich Algen gekeschert habe, damit bin ich nun aber durch, wird also wieder ruhiger mit dem Verbrauch.
Pumpenleistung im Moment ca. 20.000 l/h

Daten im Eingangsthread sind aktualisiert


----------



## maritim (31. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

habe in den letzten zwei tagen, *4 meter* vlies *pro tag *verbraucht.:shock
da sich die fadenalgen im teich auflösen, steigt der __ kröten / froschlaich mit hoch und wird über den skimmer angesaugt.
große teile vom vlies sind mit einer dicken schicht eiweiß überzogen.

war zufällig am vliesfilter als laich eingezogen wurde.
der vliesfilter kam kaum mit der  förderung nach und  in ca.5 min ging ca.1 meter vlies durch.:evil


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. März 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Na da hast du ja eine Marktlücke entdeckt Peter
Vliesmaterial mit Froschlaich  

Ich bin bei 4 Meter/Tag, warum weiß ich aber auch nicht so genau


----------



## maritim (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

crossvlies (einkaufsgemeinschaft)

anfang : 06.12.2009 
ende : 22.04.2010

bei einer umwälzung von 6000l die stunde, lag der durchschnittlicher verbrauch in den lezten 3 tagen, bei 1, 4 meter pro tag.
obwohl das wetter besser wird und die temperaturen im teich steigen, geht der verbrauch im vergleich von vor 2 wochen deutlich zurück.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi Peter, 
ich habe die Daten im Anfangsposting angepasst. Bei mir hat es sich auch auf 4 Meter/Tag eingependelt. Bei voller Pumpenleistung. Also alles im Rahmen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Nabend 

Nun bin ich bei 3 Meter/Tag  
Ich denke mal es liegt daran das es zwar Warm ist, aber wenig Sonne zu sehen ist. Mir soll es recht sein


----------



## maritim (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

ich hatte stress mit meiner pumpe.
es hat sich etwas im laufrad verfangen und es ging nichts mehr.:evil
bei 15 grad war das wasser angenehm erfrischend, als ich in den teich musste.
das ganze hat mich so genervt, das ich jetzt eine separate pumpe für den skimmer und eine für den boden habe.
sollte eine abrauchen, dann kann ich warten bis es wärmer wird.


der vliesverbrauch hat sich bei 9000l (vorher 6000l) die stunde verdoppelt, aber ich habe es einfach so gelassen, weil ich keine zeit zum einstellen der pumpenleistung hatte
und sie da......nach 3 tagen ging der verbrauch wieder auf 1,2 meter zurück.
bis auf weiteres fahre ich die hohe leistung weiter.....


----------



## michag (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,habe ja nun auch so ein Teil am laufen 800 S. ...............Temp im Teich 12 Grad keine Sonne ......Pumpen aber noch auf Volllast ca 32 tausend L. pro Std.Vliesverbrauch pro Tag ca 80cm  PS sind aber auch erst 6 Koi von ca 30-35cm im Wasser


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

vor 4 tagen hat bei mir die algenblüte  überraschend zugeschlagen.:shock
dachte das die algenblüte in dem jahr nicht mehr kommt, weil sie normal im märz zuschlägt.
der vliesverbrauch lag teilweise über 10 meter am tag.:evil
mittlerweile ist die algenblüte  verschwunden und der vliesverbrauch liegt wieder bei 2 bis 3,5 meter am tag.
den uvc habe habe ich nicht in betrieb genommen, um zu sehen ob der vliesfilter die algenblüte ohne uvc bewältigt.


----------



## maritim (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

mein vliesfiter hat zwar den kampf gegen die fadenalgen gewonnen, aber die schwebealgen kamen gestern auf einen schlag wieder.
gegen abend war die sichttiefe wieder bei 50 cm.
habe jetzt die uvc angeworfen um dem vliesfilter die arbeit etwas zuerleichtern.

vliesverbrauch blieb trotz schwebalgen gleich. auch durch die uvc hat sich der verbrauch  nicht wesentlich verändert.

was mir in letzter zeit aufgefallen ist, das sich die farbe  vom vlies verändert.
normal lag auf dem vlies immer eine dicke grüne schicht.
jetzt hat das vlies eine braunfärbung und es bildet sich kein dicker filterkuchen mehr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Das Braun kommt von abgestorbenen Algen Peter, lässt bald wieder nach 
Ich bin bei ca. 4 Meter am Tag, einfach Klasse.


----------



## michag (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

morjen,ja nun sind bei mir auch schon 14 Koi im Teich . Algen null  Vliesverbrauch ca 2,00m am Tag, Wasser hat 18 Grad .Sichttiefe bis zum Grund


----------



## maritim (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

viskose-polyester gemisch über die einkaufsgenossenschaft  ( entspricht dem crossvlies  von den smartleuten)

anfang : 22.04.2010
ende : 01.06.2010


----------



## maritim (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo,

hatte die letzten tage über 25 grad im teich und der vliesverbrauch ging bis auf sechs meter am tag hoch.
vlies ist noch immer braun und mal schauen ob es wieder grün wird.
fadenalgen und schwebealgen sind nicht in sicht. die teichpflanzen kümmern so vor sich hin.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,

ich möchte dich mal sehen, wenn du ein paar Tage nix mehr zu essen bekommst...... 

Wahrs. würdest du dann auch so vor dich hin kümmern......... 

Schließlich holst du mit dem Vlieser sämtliche Feststoffe raus, die dann nicht mehr in Lösung über gehen können und den Pflanzen als Nahrung dienen.......... 


Da gibts dann wohl "nur" 2 Möglichkeiten:

Pflanzendünger kaufen und die Pflanzen direkt füttern.... 

Ooooder:

Alle Pflanzen raus reißen und auf Koipool umsteigen..................


----------



## maritim (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

vernadeltes vlies von einkaufsgemeinschaft ( entspricht dem neuen aquacross von den smartleuten).

anfang : 01.06.2010
ende : 30.06.2010


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi,

dann zurück zum Thema:
Verbrauch von Gestern 20Uhr auf Heute 20Uhr 260cm, 
wobei ich Heute zum abgestorbene Pflanzenteile fischen im Teich war.
(Natürlich auch zum abkühlen) 


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## frank69 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

z.Zt: 9m Vlies in 24 Std.(Paramoll 50 gr/500mm breit)
Aus irgendeinem Grund geht mein mini Fadenalgenrasen kaputt und zerstzt sich.

MfG aus Thüringen 
Frank


----------



## maritim (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo frank,

hatte auch mal eine phase, wo so viel vlies durchgelaufen ist.
die fadenalgen sind bei mir schon länger alle abgestorben und sind auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
bei mir ist nur noch die blanke folie und der vliesverbrauch ist zur zeit bei maximal 2 meter am tag.
das vlies ist auch nicht mehr grün sondern braun.

meine koi bekommen schon 3 wochen lang immer eine grooooooße extraportion futter.....aber mein geliebter fadenalgenrasen möchte sich einfach nicht mehr an der folie bilden.
spiele schon mit dem gedangen, das ich etwas dünger in den teich gebe, weil die pflanzen im teich recht traurig aussehen.
nur im bachlauf / pflanzenfilter finde ich wenige fadengalgen und dort wachsen die pflanzen auch wie verrückt.


----------



## maritim (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hier mal wieder die aktuellen zahlen.
hatte leider verbummelt es einzutragen.

vlies einkaufsgemeinschaft.
vernadeltes vlies 100 % polyester (qualität vom aquavlies )

start 30.06.2010
ende 29.07.2010


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Und prompt war meine Rolle gestern auch fast am Ende, 5 Meter bleiben wie immer drauf die ich dann sammele und auf eine leere Rolle zusammen fasse.


----------



## maritim (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

ich lasse meine rolle immer bis zum ende laufen.
wenn mal paar stunden, das wasser nicht durch den vliesfilter geht ist es auch nicht schlimm. das wasser ist eigentlich zum größtenteil von schwebestoffen befreit, wenn die vliesfilter schon länger am teich gearbeitet haben.

es kann auch nichts schaden, wenn ein biofilterfilter auch mal einen hauch von dreck sieht.
wahrscheinlich freuen sich die baktis ein loch in dem bauch, wenn sie mal richtig was zum futtern bekommen.

an meinem rieselfilter kann auch groß kein dreck kommen, weil der patronenfilter davor sitzt..... war auch ein grund, warum ich den patronenfilter vor dem riselfilter gelassen habe.... falls mal der vliesfilter ausfallen sollte, kommt so gut wie kein dreck beim rieselfilter an.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Also irgendwie ist die letzte Rolle nur so durch den Filter gerauscht  Ich halte von dem Nadelvlies aber auch überhaupt nix, nur das alte gibt es nicht mehr 

23 Tage ist echt zu wenig für eine Rolle, mal sehen ob ich im I-Net noch die alte Sorte aufstöbern kann, lieber etwas Schaum als alle 3 Wochen los und neues Vlies kaufen


----------



## maritim (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hi uwe,

natürlich bekommst du noch das alte vlies.
ist ein standardvlies was jeder lieferant hat. 

du bist der erste von dem ich höre, der das alte vlies vom smartpond besser findet.:shock

kann mir nur vorstellen, das die dir smartpondleute dir eine schlechte serie geschickt haben.
die hatten auch mal große lieferschwierigkeiten beim neuen vlies....vielleicht haben sie zwischendurch mal ein minderwertiges vlies gekauft


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Rolle war schon Megaschlecht aufgewickelt, total schief. Vielleicht hast du recht.
Mal sehen was die neue Rolle macht 

Aber wenn das so weiter geht, kann ich auch die 200 Meter-Rolle nehmen, die ist nicht viel schlechter


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo @ all Vlieser!

Sagt mal mit wie viel Flow betreibt ihr eure Filter aktuell?
Ich habe gelesen von 5000 Liter und 9000 Liter ist das nicht zu wenig?
Ich betreibe meinen mit 30.000


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Das kommt ja immer auf den Vlieser an, ich betanke meinen 800er SP mit etwas über 20.000


----------



## fbr (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Uwe,
wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, schafft der 30.000 

Ich habe immer noch den TOLLEN  Beitrag #30 von Thorti im Kopf in Kurzform "Volle Pulle"


----------



## sascha73 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Flow ca. 15000ltr  

Genesis 500

Indooranlage 20000ltr

Eine 200m Rolle 40 Gramm Vließ hält zwischen

53-58 Tage, das sind 6 Rollen pro Jahr.


Sascha


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@sascha
die genesisfilter haben den vorteil, das die 200m rollen verwendet werden können, dadurch ist die rolle auch etwas günstiger vom preis.
beim genesis evo-flow-vlies und beim smartpond aquavlies handelt sich mittlerweile um die gleiche qualität.

@ franz

ich kenne den deinen vliesfilter nicht, aber wenn er vom aufbau wie der alte smartpond 500 ist, dann sind 30m³ eine menge holz.
bei 30³ pro stunde wäre ich auf eine 750er breite gegangen.

mal schauen wie sich der vliesverbrauch bei dir entwickelt.


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

vlies einkaufsgemeinschaft.
vernadeltes vlies 100 % polyester (qualität vom aquavlies ) 500 mm x 100m /entspricht 50m² vlies
vliesfilter smartpond eco
flow ca.8000ltr


start 29.07.2010
ende 23.08.2010


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ist eingetragen Peter.

Meine letzte Rolle war wohl wirklich Fehlerhaft, gestern noch knapp 10 Meter, heute nur noch 5 Meter.


----------



## fbr (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
ich verwende gerade eine 100 Meter Rolle 60 Gramm Vlies und hole damit die Ablagerungen heraus 

@Peter,
flow ca.8000ltr ist das die Empfehlung für das Vlies?


----------



## maritim (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



fbr schrieb:


> @Peter,
> flow ca.8000ltr ist das die Empfehlung für das Vlies?



nööööö

das ist der flow , den ich für meinen kleinen eco am besten finde.
der flow hängt immer von dem vliesfilter ab. je größer  die fläche vom vlies ist worauf das wasser steht um so mehr flow verträgt der vliesfilter. oder besser gesagt.....großer vliesfilter viel flow kleiner vliesfilter wenig flow.

ein vlies mit 60 gramm:shock was verspricht du dir davon?


----------



## fbr (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,


> ein vlies mit 60 gramm was verspricht du dir davon?


War beim Vlieser dabei dafür verwende ich es


----------



## Thorti (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

hab nun auch seit 3 Wochen das Vlies der Einkaufgemeinschaft im Einsatz.

Tagesverbrauch bei diesem "super" Wetter: 90cm!
Wasser ist noch einen hauch klarer als vorher.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
meine ersten erfreulicher Wert ist 3 Meter in 24 Stunden.


----------



## Redlisch (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

im Moment habe ich wieder das dünne "Papiervlies" im Vlieser, bis Montag das Einkaufsgemeinschaftvlies kommt.

Der Verbrauch ist bei 0,5 bis 1m /Tag.

Das Wasser ist klar bis 2,2m, der Sand ist hell und sauber.
Vor 2 Wochen habe ich 2 Tage hintereinander meine Runden im Teich gedreht (schwimmen/tauchen zusammen gut 4,5h). Je Tag wurde die Aktion mit 5m Vlies mehrverbrauch quittiert und der Gammel ist aus dem Teich.

Was mir im Moment auffällt ist das der Algenbewuchs auf Steinen stark zunimmt.
Bis zum Vliesereinsatz waren die Steine nicht bewachsen.
Seit 2 Jahren waren keine Fadenalgen im Teich, sondern nur im Bachlauf zu finden.
Kann jemand dies nach Einsatz einen Vliesers bestätigen ?

Axel


----------



## maritim (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo axel,

kenne eigentlich nur die aussage, das mit der zeit die algen verschwinden, wenn mit  einem vliesfilter oder trommelfilter  gearbeitet wird.

ich denke, das es bei dir mit der momentanen jahreszeit /temperaturen zusammenhängt ...... die pflanzen stellen ihr wachstum langsam ein und dadurch bekommen die algen wieder mehr nahrung.

auch durch die zum teil heftigen regenfälle, kann nahrung für die algen in den teich gelangt sein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Fadenalgen sind immer ein Zeichen für gute Wasserqualität, also freunde dich damit an Axel 

Stand mal neulich in einem Magazin. Kann ich aber auch bestätigen.


----------



## fbr (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Alex,


> Vor 2 Wochen habe ich 2 Tage hintereinander meine Runden im Teich gedreht (schwimmen/tauchen zusammen gut 4,5h). Je Tag wurde die Aktion mit 5m Vlies mehrverbrauch quittiert und der Gammel ist aus dem Teich.


Ich dachte schon nur ich habe diesen Effekt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Oh man 

musste heute schon wieder wechseln. Die letzte Rolle ist echt durchgerauscht. Ich frage mich gerade warum, bzw. zweifele ich an der Qualität des Vlieses


----------



## fbr (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ Axel!


> Was mir im Moment auffällt ist das der Algenbewuchs auf Steinen stark zunimmt.


Nachdem die 1 Rolle durch war, hatte ich den selben Effekt!
Dort wo früher keine waren sind jetzt die fetten grünen 

Aktuell 4 Meter in 24 Stunden bei 16° Wassertemp.

Schätzt Ihr den Flow oder messt ihr ihn?
Wenn Ja womit bitte?
Wie stehen bei euch die Einlässe im Vlieser?


----------



## Redlisch (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi Uwe,

das finde ich schon komisch ...

Seit Montag habe ich das Vlies der EG wieder am laufen, der Tagesverbrauch liegt bei max.. 1m am Tag. 
Die Wassertemperatur liegt um die 15 °C.

Axel

Edit: @ Franz:

Den Flow habe ich mit einen 10l Eimer gemessen. Zeit X vor dem Einlauf des Vliesers gehalten und auf 60 Minuten hochgerechnet.

Zu den Algen: ich denke auch, keine Schwebealgen = Fadenalgenarten. Irgendwelche Algen muß man wohl haben ....


----------



## fbr (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Alex,


> Zu den Algen: ich denke auch, keine Schwebealgen = Fadenalgenarten. Irgendwelche Algen muß man wohl haben .


Ja die fetten grünen die Mann nur mit den Hochdruckreiniger wegmachen kann


----------



## maritim (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



fbr schrieb:


> Schätzt Ihr den Flow oder messt ihr ihn?
> Wenn Ja womit bitte?



da ich eine gepumpte version habe, ermittele ich den durchfluss mittels stoppuhr und 10l eimer am auslauf vom filter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ja,
manche Sachen sind ganz einfach


----------



## fbr (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



> 10l eimer am auslauf


Ja so einfach geht es


----------



## maritim (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

zwischenbericht:

vorwiegend wurde ein vernadeltes polyestervlies mit 40 gramm (0,50m x 100m) verwendet.

vom 01.01.2010 bis zum 19.09.2010 wurden nur 5,5 vlliesrollen verbraucht.

momentan liegt der vliesverbrauch bei 1 meter pro tag.
nach meiner hochrechnung werde ich bis ende des jahres auf einen jahresverbrauch von 7 vliesrollen kommen. 

da mein kleiner smartpond eco von frühjahr bis herbst vorwiegend an der leistungsgrenze gefahren wird, bin ich mit dem vlies-verbrauch mehr als zufrieden.

hochrechnung der voraussichtlichen vlieskosten für 12 monate:

7 vliesrollen a 23,03 € = 161,21€


----------



## Redlisch (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



maritim schrieb:


> zwischenbericht:
> 
> vorwiegend wurde ein verhandeltes polyestervlies mit 40 gramm (0,50m x 100m) verwendet.



mit wem wurde es den verhandelt ? 

Bei mir liegt der Verbrauch auch bei 1m/Tag.

Allerdings habe ich es schon gehabt das er in der Nacht mal 1,5m in 6h durchgefahren hat, einen zusammenhang mit irgendwelchen Ereignissen blieb mir aber verborgen.
Irgendwie finde ich keine Erklärung warum er manchmal kaum und dann wieder ziemlich viel Verbrauch hat.

Ich kann weder sagen das er grundsätzlich bei Sonnenschein mehr verbraucht, auch habe ich es gehabt das er bei Regen loslegte.




Axel


----------



## maritim (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hi axel,

danke für den hinweis! mein beitrag war noch nicht so alt und ich konnte es noch in vernadelt abändern.

das dein vliesverbrauch bei regen ansteigt kann durchaus sein.
viele kennen ja das phänomen , das bei regen der teich klarer wird. könnte sein, das sich bei regen die schwebestoffe absetzen und dann vom vliesfilter raus gezogen werden.


wie entwickelt sich dein verhandeltes ääääääähhhhhhh..... ich meine vernadeltes vlies von der einkaufsgemeinschaft.
vielleicht könntest du in den beitrag etwas über deine erfahrung berichten.


----------



## fbr (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Jungs,
habt ihr eine Flowpumpe in Verwendung welche den Schmodder regelmäßig aufwühlt oder ohne nur natürlichen Flow durch Einläufe oder Quellsteine,.....?


----------



## maritim (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo franz,

damit wir nicht zu viel ot bekommen, antworte ich dir in dem beitrag


----------



## fbr (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,
von dieser Woche mit der Flowpumpe 4,1 Meter ohne waren es vorige Woche 3,1 Meter.


----------



## maritim (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo franz,

der verbrauch wird wieder runtergehen, wenn der abgesetzte schnodder aus dem system gezogen wurde.
je mehr flow im teich ist um so weniger kann sich an schmodder absetzen.


----------



## fbr (25. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,


> je mehr flow im teich ist um so weniger kann sich an schmodder absetzen.


Daher auch die Anschaffung der Kanone und um gleichzeitig weniger Arbeit mit der Reinigung des Bodens zu haben


----------



## maritim (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

du musst nur aufpassen, das du bald nicht so viel an strömung im teich hast, das die koi in einem art whirlpool leben.


----------



## fbr (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo Peter,
läuft nur 4 x 5 Minuten am Tag den Kois gefällt es 
Schwimmen gegen die Strömung und lassen sich hinterher "wegspülen"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ah ja,
und wieder eine Rolle durch, in 17 Tagen 

Und wehe mir sagt noch einmal jemand das dieses neue, ach so tolle Vlies besser ist 
Das mag ja in anderen Teichen funktionieren, bei mir eben nicht. So langsam bekomme ich echt nen Hals, kann ich ja gleich Küchenrollen einlegen.

Ich will das alte wieder haben


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

hallo uwe,

was wurde eigentlich aus deiner reklamation bei smartpond?
nehmen sie nun das schrottvlies zurück was dir geliefert wurde?

gruß peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Die Smartis nicht, aber der Verkäufer hätte wohl. Wir haben uns aber anders geeinigt.


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ich will das alte wieder haben



verstehe nicht warum du jammerst?  wer hindert dich daran, das du es wieder bestellst.
hatte dir ja schon gesagt, das es ein standardvlies (altes cross-vlies) ist was jeder vlieshändler in rauen mengen hat.
wenn du schrott von smartpond bekommen hast oder mit dem neuen vlies nicht unzufrieden bist, dann bestellst du eben bei einem anderen händler.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



maritim schrieb:


> hatte dir ja schon gesagt, das es ein standardvlies (altes cross-vlies) ist was jeder vlieshändler in rauen mengen hat.



Ja haben die eben nicht, oder besser gesagt, die meisten wissen es nicht. Kann man ja auch nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick erkennen


----------



## maritim (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ja haben die eben nicht, oder besser gesagt, die meisten wissen es nicht. Kann man ja auch nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick erkennen



info geht per pn an dich raus, damit ich dich nicht immer im forum heulen seherh


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Der Verbrauch lag diese Woche trotz Flowkanone bei 2 Meter in 24 Stunden 14° - 16° Wassertemp.  
Nun dürfte der Schmodder aufgegeben haben :beten


----------



## gardenwiesel (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo zusammen,hab am Donnerstag das Vlies von Peter aus der Vlieseinkaufsgemeinschaft bekommen.Beim Vlies von smartpond hab ich mit der letzten kompleten Rolle auf einmal 5 m´im Tag  gebraucht.Am Donnerstag das neue Vlies eingelgt 3,10m Top Filterkuchen.Bin froh das mich die eink.gem. augenommen hat.  Gruss alex 
ps.Danke an Peter und die anderen die viel arbeit haben mit dem Versand usw.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Tagchen 

Ich habe mal wieder etwas eintragen können, obwohl die Fische fast noch normal Futter bekommen und die Pumpen bei 100% laufen, hat die letzte Rolle ca. 7 Wochen gehalten. Das versteh wer will 
Natürlich ist es deutlich Kälter geworden und die Algen wollen nicht mehr so richtig wachsen


----------



## michag (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

@ Uwe schau mal..........evtl. haben wir ja ca. gleiche menge Wasser.......Koi 19 Stück zwischen 30 bis 70cm
Hallo so meine Rolle ist heute am 03.11.10 erneuert worden sind noch ca 4 m drauf ...........die letzte hatte ich am 13.09.10 erneuert also 7,5 Wochen.......Filter läuft noch voll durch.... Wasser hat 13,5 Grad...........Kois sind noch fleißig am FRESSEN !!


----------



## maritim (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

meine vliesrolle hat fast 3 monate gehalten.

smartpond eco
8000l die stunde
vlies-einkaufsgemeinschaft 
polyestervlies vernadelt, 40 gramm
0,5 m x 100 m
anfang : 23.08.2010
ende :  17.11.2010

der aktuelle verbrauch liegt bei 1 meter pro tag.
habe vor 2 wochen auf winterfutter umgestellt, aber die futtermenge ist die gleiche.
temperatur im teich liegt bei 11 grad.
hatte das ganze jahr keine algen im teich , aber in den letzten 2 wochen sind sie mit macht gewachsen.:shock
hängt sicher damit zusammen, weil der bachlauf/ pflanzenfilter seine arbeit eingestellt hat.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Ich hab's mal eingetragen Peter


----------



## frank69 (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallo,

Smartpond Nachbau 500
Flow: 20000 lt/h
Softvlies von ATF
500mm x 50 m
eingelegt:    11.10.2010
Rollenende: 16.11.2010
Über einen Monat mit 50 m Vlies, Hut ab.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hi Frank,
ich habe dich mal mit im ersten Posting eingetragen, hoffe das ist OK.

Es wird aber langsam unübersichtlich, da werd ich mir mal was einfallen lassen  Mal mit der Forenleitung schnacken ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Nabend,

wir haben da mal was gebastelt:

[extab]/T/Vliesverbrauch_Aktuell_NPTkpnBU9HaM/[/extab]


Kann man auch  *HIER* direkt aufrufen. Wäre schön wenn noch mehr User mitmachen würden.


----------



## maritim (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

bilanz vliesverbrauch 2010


vliesfilter:
smartpond eco

betriebszeit:
12 monate

besatz:
12 koi 30cm  bis 40 cm

teichgröße: 
ca. 11m³

durchflussmenge vom vliesfilter:
ab 9 grad, 8000 l bis 9000l  die stunde
6 bis 9 grad, 4000 l  bis 5000 l die stunde
4 bis 6 grad, 1000 l bis 2000 l  die stunde

vliesart :
polyestervlies vernadelt nv 40 
0,5m x 100m 23,03 euro pro rolle

bezugsquelle vom vlies:
einkaufsgemeinschaft

verbrauch 2010 (12 monate):
6,5 rollen = 650 meter / 325 m²

gesamtkosten vlies:
149,70 euro


----------



## fbschroeder (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Hallöle,
an meinem kleinen Genesis läuft ja nun seit einiger Zeit auch das Vlies der Einkaufsgemeinschaft.
Mein Fazit: Suuuuper.
Angeschlossen ist eine 10.000 L-Hälterung. 
Ich brauche eine Rolle Vlies pro Monat (fast auf den Tag genau).
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Na Florian,
läuft die IH zu Deiner Zufriedenheit?
 Wasserwerte haben sich hoffentlich gut eingestellt!

LG
Friedhelm,
 auch an Dachs


der in Arcen vor Euch an der Kasse


----------



## fbschroeder (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Na Florian,
> läuft die IH zu Deiner Zufriedenheit?
> Wasserwerte haben sich hoffentlich gut eingestellt!
> 
> ...



Alles bestens Friedhelm. Da ich die IH größtenteils mit Teichwasser gefüllt und das Filtermaterial auch vom Teichfilter genommen habe, hatte ich von Anfang an gute Werte. Und mit dem Vlies funktioniert es einfach perfekt.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Vliesverbrauch aktuell*

Na Florian,
Wo bleiben die Bilder?
Schreiben ist OK aber der ....

LG


----------

